# Pallet Roundpen Ideas



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

I've recently decided that it'd be really handy to have my own roundpen at the farm but a lot of materials are quite expensive. I've heard that pallets can be good to use to make a more affordable and still functional roundpen. 

So I'd love to see any designs you guys have used for your roundpens! Also, what's your preferred size for round pens? I'm thinking about 50 - 60 foot pen, but am wonder what your guys thoughts are. 

If you have other suggestions on how to make an affordable round pens, I'd love to hear them and see any examples you have!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't have a round-pen but have used a few and have seen some that were really nice and not expensive to make.
Using pallets is dirt cheap to do if the pallets are free..
You need to decide how tall you want the barrier to be so are you standing on end or laying it down, one level of two of pallets...
If you can go larger, then do so...bigger the better.
Making a horse work in a continuous arc is very hard work on their bodies, = the smaller the pen the greater the arc...the faster the gait worked = the more torque to the legs and joints of the animal.
For me, I don't work in a round-pen unless a real reason for it needed..
My horses are t/o daily, self exercising themselves.
I get on and ride.. as do the trainers near me.
If they do round-pen work it is one or two times around, open the gate and work in a arena or go to a enclosed field where no riding fence lines happens and the horse learns to not rely on a fence to ride body straight or what have you...they learn to ride.
Different approaches and philosophies for many and none always right or wrong but should be based on what the animal needs, the animal not the rider.
Rider/handler needs to be experienced in handling techniques more than adequate for the job presented is my thought.
Pinterest has some really nice pens and directions to make those pens...
Best is when you are done or no longer want, the pallets can be reused for a different project or burned for a nice evening around the fire..

I found a few old threads about round pens and constructing them here on the forum...pros and cons.
_https://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/round-pen-made-pallets-780138/_
_https://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/stellar-idea-round-pen-373713/_
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't whatever you do, get lost down the rabbit hole of Pinterest! It's hard to find the surface again! I've been thinking of making quite a few outdoor projects with pallets. And the Pinterest Wonderland has some great ideas for them, including for round pens. 

I'd have very little use of a round pen - unless I wanted like an enclosed arena size... so haven't gone there. But come to think of it, getting my first sheeps tomorrow & no real yards, so pallets would be handy... I'll watch this thread in case of good ideas!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I have a corral panel round pen when I need a smaller pen to work on certain moves. It is 55' diameter. Like HLG says though endless moving around a round pen is not good on joints so I try to keep it at a minimum and take the pen down when done freeing up my larger pen for pen work. Used panels can be picked up around here pretty reasonable ($30-40). For me they are best for young horses in training or retrain an unruly horse that you want to restrict riding area.


----------

